# Irregular bleeding and pain post unsuccessful IVF cycle



## Palm3 (Nov 27, 2012)

I was due for OTD 18th December but unfortunately my periods started on the 16th and I knew it hadn't worked for me...it was our fourth ICSI 
Anyway periods lasted five days and I thought it was all done and dusted. But since then intercourse has been extremely painful and since yesterday I have started bleeding bright red again and have bad period pains too...is this normal? Never experienced this in other IVf cycles.  Is there cause for concern or is this just my body adjusting back to normal.
Any advice much appreciated. 
TIA


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Palm,

Sorry your fourth icsi didnt work   Bacterial and yeast infections can cause bleeding after IVF and irritation can make it more likely to occur. Did you do an HPT or have a blood test to find out your cycle was unsuccessful? I know you've finished your cycle, but were you given an emergency number you could call (as your clinic is probably closed), just to check what they advise and put your mind at rest? xx


----------



## Missymoo82 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi I had this unfortunately after our 1st failed IVF. It was strange as the first couple of times we had it i was fine it was a few weeks after the failure the pain & bleeding started but it did go away after a couple of weeks. 

I had differing opinions on it..... My GP said it was due to a yeast infection (they did swabs after i complained of the pain) but i didn't have any other symptoms i.e. discharge so they weren't convinced it was just that. I didn't end up taking the antibiotics for it as i was sick of taking drugs by that point! But you could have picked up an infection esp with everything that has been going on down there plus IVF makes you run down!

My IVF consultant thought it might be due to the fact IVF is 'brutal' (his words)!!! And that it would take a couple of months to settle down after all the prodding etc around your ovaries etc.

I did later find out tho that i have severe endometriosis. I am more convinced it was that that had flared up & was causing the pain as i get awful painful periods as well.

I would assume after 4 ICSI's you have been checked for this anyway.

I would recommend getting it checked out maybe with your GP & also check with your IVF clinic just in case they suspect anything else.

My second IVF failed around the same time as yours, so really feel for you. Its a rubbish time of year as well to be coping with it all  

P.S I cant bring myself to do the deed yet   think mentally i clam up after all the medical procedures. 

xx


----------



## Palm3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank u for ur replies girls. Really appreciate it. I have not been to see doctor yet...being so lazy abt it...and just the thought of entering a clinic and being poked and prodded is too much for me right now. In the mean time bleeding is now reduced to very light spotting so whatever it is it's getting better. But of course I will c a doctor abt it just to make sure all is ok....in the new year. 
I've had treatments in both uk and Dubai and I must say I hate how all contact with clinic ceases the minute u get a negative result...I feel a follow up consultation should be a normal part of a failed cycle!
Missymoo I'm sorry to hear abt ur failed cycle...it's terribly sad going thru this. Regarding being with hubby I always end up stonewalling him as soon as v have a date set for a treatment and all the way through...but once done I find soooooo much comfort being with him....and he is just ever so 'happy' to have me back 
And also 16 years of trying and I still feel it could happen naturally...I am a hopeless optimist! Also I have a friend who went thru 9 failed Ivf cycles and three years ago she got pregnant with a baby girl a la natural! How amazing is that! U just never know...


----------

